# Latency with wireless mouse



## oOiOo (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi all,

I have just install a Raspberry PI 3 with a FreeBSD 12.2 stock image. On X11, (with twm, no fancy desktop) , the mouse work with latency:  when I want to point and click a button, the cursor do no stop immediately, he continues in his way for some pixels : There is a feeling of inertia. It's like you are working on a remote desktop with low bandwidth. A wired mouse works just fine.
This is an Amazon basic model like this . It works fine on mac.

Any idea would be appreciate.
Regards


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

While it's wireless, it uses a dongle at 2.4GHz. From the system's point of view it's the same as a _wired_ mouse. It has no notion of the _wireless_ part.


----------



## oOiOo (Mar 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> While it's wireless, it uses a dongle at 2.4GHz. From the system's point of view it's the same as a _wired_ mouse. It has no notion of the _wireless_ part.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I know that. But perhaps there is USB quirk for this kind of device: the dongle is a MOSART Semi. Note that, there is the same problem in console, so it's not Xorg related. If someone could move this thread to "Peripheral hardware".


----------



## Snurg (Mar 28, 2021)

Maybe this particular mouse sends many single movement events, too many for the Pi, so that they queue up?


----------

